# Cooling Pad for Sony Vaio Laptop. Budget 1K Max



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2013)

For nearly one years I am playing games on my Sony Vaio CB 45 laptop without any cooling pad. As it is having good cooling, it did not heat up a lot. But now a days, it is heating up ,may be because of using third party graphics driver(Unifl) or my HD is almost full.

So I want to buy a cooling pad for this 15-inch laptop. Which is best in the budget of 1K.

P.S:- I use the lappy on bed all the time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2013)

Why don't you make your own?


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why don't you make your own?


What? 

Anyway: COOLER MASTER LAPTOP COOLER NOTEPAL D LITE

Or this: *www.coolermaster.in/product.php?product_id=6682&category_id=16 (850/-)
This one has higher CFM and hence, better cooling.

PS: Your laptop is also heating up due to dust accumulation, clean it using compressed air, or better yet, if you can, take it apart and clean it(only if you have the technical knowledge)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2013)

^ what what? One can easily make a laptop cooler with some cardboard and some fans.

^ what what? One can easily make a laptop cooler with some cardboard and some fans.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ what what? One can easily make a laptop cooler with some cardboard and some fans.
> 
> ^ what what? One can easily make a laptop cooler with some cardboard and some fans.


By fans, how will you power them? Don't say from the wall, as that basically makes the cooler non portable, and if you put a DC12V fan, you'll still need a power brick, and the fan will be loud enough to trump all sounds, what you're saying is possible, but its neither worth the cost, the effort or the ultimate usage, think about it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why don't you make your own?



good idea, but I dont have that much time and enthu to complete that. My laziness ultimately will make me using J2EE book as cooling pad 



tkin said:


> PS: Your laptop is also heating up due to dust accumulation, clean it using compressed air, or better yet, if you can, take it apart and clean it(only if you have the technical knowledge)



I already did that. Opened it and cleared dust from all parts. 

Anyway thanks. the second one is out of stock at FK. Will check if it is available anywhere.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Buy Coolpad L1. Best performance for its price, easy to clean.


----------

